# Kayak Grouper



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Yakflies 39".


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! Nice job Tim :bowdown


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Bet that was some kinda pull, Tim! Great job!

Go Team Mayhem!!!


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

What kinda Grouper? Can't tell from the photo.. Goliath?


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks guys,

It was a beast pulling off the bottom. I caught it on a vs250 (spinning rod). When I first hooked it I thought I was hung on the bottom...then it started moving...Thinking big shark the whole time... Then I saw color and saw it was a huge grouper. Yes it was a goliath... And yes it was released after the picture.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME!!


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice Jewfish Tim, Awsome Catch!!!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

wow thats awesome!! very cool!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I didn't even notice it was a goliath. VERY sweet!


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

nice man I like the way your doing it...How far out were you?


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great catch.... That is amazing that you kept your balance and got that thing off the bottom. I have seen people on big boats lose taht battle.

:bowdown:bowdown:clap:clap

Great job and pic.

Chris


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

Did you/can you keep it? 

I looked on FWC website and it mentions Gag, Black, and Red grouper. I didnt see anything about goliath grouper, though Wikipedia says "The goliath grouper is totally protected from harvest and is recognized as a critically endangered species by the World Conservation Union (IUCN).<SUP id=cite_ref-IUCN_0-1 class=reference>[1]</SUP> "


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *choppedliver (7/13/2009)*Did you/can you keep it?
> 
> 
> 
> I looked on FWC website and it mentions Gag, Black, and Red grouper. I didnt see anything about goliath grouper, though Wikipedia says "The goliath grouper is totally protected from harvest and is recognized as a critically endangered species by the World Conservation Union (IUCN).<SUP id=cite_ref-IUCN_0-1 class=reference>[1]</SUP> "






nope/nope


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Great job again guys :clap ...


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I don't think anyone is in a hurry to prosecute him over taking a picture with a grouper in a kayak


----------



## fishpinner (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice job! What did you catch it on, if you don't mind my asking? Was it off the bottom a bit? Judging from the small grouper I've caught, it would be almost impossible to keep one that size out of the bottom unless it bit higher in the water column.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

> *fishpinner (7/13/2009)*Nice job! What did you catch it on, if you don't mind my asking? Was it off the bottom a bit? Judging from the small grouper I've caught, it would be almost impossible to keep one that size out of the bottom unless it bit higher in the water column.


He caught it on a live cigarminnow on the bottom with a VS250 spinning reel. The fish amazingly did not wreck/rock him.


----------



## YakFlies (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah I caught it on the bottom.. We were about 2-2.5miles out in about 70ft of water.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

> *YakFlies (7/13/2009)*Yeah I caught it on the bottom.. We were about 2-2.5miles out in about 70ft of water.




Get out of here. You took a picture of a goliath grouper! you freaking Poacher!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

.http://myfwc.com/RULESANDREGS/Saltwater_Regulations_GoliathGrouperCatchRelease.htm


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Amazing! Really cool!


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Ah, that isREALLY just a baby goliath grouper! :baby Could not resist, Tim! Again, great job and congratson the all-time grouper record in the Kayak Wars!


----------

